# Help for those sufferers with DEAF doctors



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm new here and I've been reading a ton of posts left by everyone, I can't believe how many people go to the doctor and get told they suffer with depression and a list of other things when quite clearly their levels point to a thyroid issue. 
I too had the same problem for 18 years, I suffered and suffered and suffered with symptoms to be told I have stress issues, depression *only depressed people get this right? One doctor even said I was suffering with PMDD!! What the heck!!!!!

One day my symptoms were so severe that I had to find help, I googled "Thyroid Doctors" and ended up on the top docs list, I clicked on my State and there was a list of doctors that dealt with thyroid issues. I researched each one, can you believe the one with the best reviews and the best attitude lived right here in my town????

My Mother suffered for 10 years, only to be sent away from the doctors believing it was all in her head, and perhaps she was a hypachondriac. It wasn't until she weighed 97lbs, shook like a leaf and couldn't remember a darn thing, did they decide to treat her for thyroid disfunction!!!

It makes me so angry!!
I mean, what's going on?? Why is this illness not being recognised?? Or even considered when visiting the doctor?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> I'm new here and I've been reading a ton of posts left by everyone, I can't believe how many people go to the doctor and get told they suffer with depression and a list of other things when quite clearly their levels point to a thyroid issue.
> I too had the same problem for 18 years, I suffered and suffered and suffered with symptoms to be told I have stress issues, depression *only depressed people get this right? One doctor even said I was suffering with PMDD!! What the heck!!!!!
> 
> One day my symptoms were so severe that I had to find help, I googled "Thyroid Doctors" and ended up on the top docs list, I clicked on my State and there was a list of doctors that dealt with thyroid issues. I researched each one, can you believe the one with the best reviews and the best attitude lived right here in my town????
> ...


I hate to hear this story over and over again. I would say that the majority of us thyroid suffers had to self-diagnose and/or almost die from untreated thryoid disease before getting medical intervention. This is very very sad. Many patients have ended up on psychiatric units due to undiagnosed and untreated thyroid problems. Countless miscarriages, broken marriages, lost jobs and much much more.

Sadly, I don't have an answer for you. It would appear that doctors are trained to treat symptoms and not trained to seek out and treat the cause.

Thank you for post this query. I sure would like it if we could get a nice discussion going here about this.


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

Maybe it pumps more money into the pharmaceutical business treating all the symptoms of an undiagnosed thyroid issue, than actually treating the real problem?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> Maybe it pumps more money into the pharmaceutical business treating all the symptoms of an undiagnosed thyroid issue, than actually treating the real problem?


That is one out of many possibilities. How 'bout that the doc has to spend less than 5 minutes per patient @ $170 per clip for an office call?


----------



## Whats a girl to do (Oct 22, 2009)

It's sad really... My Nanna who is nearly 80 years old had her thyroid removed approx 30 years ago. She's been on Levothyroxine ever since. She's been suffering with dizziness and fatigue over the past few years, they did a scan on her last week, she won't get the results for another month, at her appointment. I'm willing to bet her symptoms are thyroid related.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Whats a girl to do said:


> It's sad really... My Nanna who is nearly 80 years old had her thyroid removed approx 30 years ago. She's been on Levothyroxine ever since. She's been suffering with dizziness and fatigue over the past few years, they did a scan on her last week, she won't get the results for another month, at her appointment. I'm willing to bet her symptoms are thyroid related.


Probably under medicated. That is another problem that I take issue with.


----------



## themainemom (Oct 9, 2009)

I am struggling to get a diagnosis. Just had a conversation with a pediatrician who works in my hospital. I work with him on a daily basis so he was was inquring as to why I had been out fo work so long and what was wrong with me, and come to find out it took his wife years to get a diagnosis too! Turns out she has Graves. Her husband is a doctor and she still got the run around! Basically he told me not to give up and to get myself to a good Internist. No offense to my family practice doc who has been very good to me, but he wants me to see an Internist and pursue another endo.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

themainemom said:


> I am struggling to get a diagnosis. Just had a conversation with a pediatrician who works in my hospital. I work with him on a daily basis so he was was inquring as to why I had been out fo work so long and what was wrong with me, and come to find out it took his wife years to get a diagnosis too! Turns out she has Graves. Her husband is a doctor and she still got the run around! Basically he told me not to give up and to get myself to a good Internist. No offense to my family practice doc who has been very good to me, but he wants me to see an Internist and pursue another endo.


This is very good news. At least someone has validated you. This helps a lot.

I will be standing by to hear of any progress you may have.

Hugs..............


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

I know what you mean. I'm still looking for a doctor that will listen to me and my symptoms instead of trying to give me the "ol" it's in your head speech. Even with lab work that shows my TSH fluctuating wildly and quickly they don't listen. That list looks like it would be help, but the Missouri list is not very helpful. Several of the doctors on it (one in my hometown as well) are not even taking new patients or are too far away. It is madning (no pun intended).


----------

